# protein ratio of raw feeding



## jennafetherolf (Jan 13, 2009)

Can anyone give me an idea of the protein ratio of a balanced raw diet? Shelby just started to limp and someone suggested that it could be pano, which I read up on and it was said that pano can be caused by too much protein in the diet...........any ideas on this? Thank you.


----------



## djpohn (Jun 27, 2003)

The protein in a raw diet is actually lower than most kibble due to the water content of the meat. If you google protein content of chicken, beef etc you can find the FDA info. There is a web site with this type of information, I just don't have a link handy.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Yes it can, but the new research has shown it's an issue with calcium/phosphorus levels. Diesel and Dukar both had severe pano to the point they didn't want to stand up. I put them on raw with more bone (chicken necks, etc) and within a week there was noticeable improvement.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: GS MomThe protein in a raw diet is actually lower than most kibble due to the water content of the meat.


Untrue! 

To be able to accurately compare the two you have to compare on a dry matter basis.

Lets look at chicken. USDA analysis for Chicken, broilers or fryers, dark meat, meat only, raw 28.5 grams, 21.66grams is water and 5.72grams is protein which equals protein of 84% on dry matter basis!! (28.5-21.66=6.84 dry grams; 5.72/6.84= 84%protein on a dry matter basis)

http://www.nal.usda.gov/fnic/foodcomp/search/

What's a popular kibble? Even Orijen which is no grain and high protein doesn't come close! protein 42% moisture 10% = 47% protein on dry matter basis (100- 10 moisture= 90; 42/90= 47)

Raw diets are very high protein if you chose to feed mostly meat.

Penny's diet is 30% fat, 60% protein and 10% carbs.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Well if they're feeding mostly meat then that's not a balanced raw diet to begin with


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Angela_WWell if they're feeding mostly meat then that's not a balanced raw diet to begin with


Meat or meat and bones, doesn't matter, but most here do not feed high amounts of carbs or grains, so the diets are high meat.

Looking at Segals book Optimal Nutrition she analysis chicken quarters and reports that they have 60.51%moisture 15.71%protein= 40% protein on dry matter basis

turkey necks 68.94%moisture 17.70%protein= 57%protein on dry matter basis

That's high protein no matter which way you look at it and higher than most all kibbles.


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

If she had said the protein in a raw diet is lower that ALL kibble due to the water retention, then, yes, it IS untrue. But GSMom did say most kibble, so it is not a falsity.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: natalie559Penny's diet is 30% fat, 60% protein and 10% carbs.


The above is by weight. Is it better to analysis it by % of calories? If so Penny's diet is 49% fat, 44% protein and 8% carbs. Is the % listed on kibbles by weight or calories?


----------



## Tiesto (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi. What ratio of raw meaty bones, organ meat, muscle should a raw meal contain? Also, if someone could shed some light on what is considered RMB, OM, MM...


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

You can't remove the water when doing the calculations - not unless you remove the water from the chicken meat BEFORE feeding it to the dog.

Let's take a chicken leg for example. From the USDA Nutrient Database:

Chicken, broilers or fryers, leg, meat and skin, raw










167 grams is roughly 5.8 ounces - which is a little more than I feed my Cocker Spaniel in one meal. But just to make things easy let's say that IS what I feed him.

So, he eats 167 grams of chicken meat and skin (no bone) and gets 30 grams of protein out of that.

*For that meal* he is getting 18% protein.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: TiestoHi. What ratio of raw meaty bones, organ meat, muscle should a raw meal contain? Also, if someone could shed some light on what is considered RMB, OM, MM...


You can find lots of infor5mation on my website: http://www.rawdogranch.com


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The GangYou can't remove the water when doing the calculations - not unless you remove the water from the chicken meat BEFORE feeding it to the dog.
> 
> Let's take a chicken leg for example. From the USDA Nutrient Database:
> 
> ...


True, in that case 18% of what the dog consumed was protein.

However from a nutrition standpoint, he only consumed 50.25g of actual nutrients (the water doesn't count) and since 30.31g of that was protein, protein made up 60.32% of his nutritional intake.


----------



## drkcloud4u (Jan 7, 2006)




----------

